# Anyone have one of these?



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

worx aerocart









They have really good reviews. Think I'm gonna order one.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

oohhh i like that lol and forklift action .. oh the posibilities ... let me know how it goes and if it lives up to the hype


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Wouldn't it be cheaper to bungee cord a sink to your handtruck? 

David


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My friend just bought one, just got it yesterday. He said that it's kind of cheaply built.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

if its on an infomercial. its not for me. its for the people that i send my bills to daily


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Had it about 2 days now. It's worth keeping on the truck for toting heavy tool bag, vacuum, materials and whatever else to and from the house.
I don't see myself ever using the planter or rock lifter but with a 300 lbs rating on the dolly and the wheel barrow it's good for carrying water heaters and toilets out of the house or carrying your small cable machine and whatever else in one trip.

It definitely doesn't feel cheaply built.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I got this last week and it's the best yet so far, 
*Milwaukee Steel Convertible Hand Truck*


----------

